# [Gratuit] PopCalc, calculatrice très simple et originale



## greenYouk (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je suis très fier de vous annoncer le lancement sur l'App store de ma nouvelle appli : PopCalc.

PopCalc [Gratuit - iPhone et iPad - lien App Store ] est une calculatrice iPhone super simple, facile et rapide à utiliser. J'oserai même avancer que c'est la meilleure.







Voici une petite vidéo pour vous montrer comment ça marche : http://youtu.be/IRemZLmBLgY


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Novembre 2012)

Mouai...
PS:
La touche "CE" est en réalité une touche "C" ! Attention à la surprise !!


----------



## greenYouk (8 Novembre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> La touche "CE" est en réalité une touche "C" ! Attention à la surprise !!



Exact! J'ai soumis à Apple avant-hier une nouvelle version qui corrige ce pb.
Cette version ajoutera en plus le mode paysage à l'iPad.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Novembre 2012)

Sur l'iPad, actuellement, si on appui sur l'icone de transfert (en bas à gauche) le choix annuler n'est pas dispo comme sur l'iphone ? il faut toucher l'écran n'importe où ou bien retoucher licône pour faire disparaitre la fenêtre de choix.
un oubli ?


----------



## greenYouk (8 Novembre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Sur l'iPad, actuellement, si on appui sur l'icone de transfert (en bas à gauche) le choix annuler n'est pas dispo comme sur l'iphone ? il faut toucher l'écran n'importe où ou bien retoucher licône pour faire disparaitre la fenêtre de choix.
> un oubli ?



zut ... :rose:
Bon, ben je rajoute ça à la liste des modifs en cours

Merci pour les retours, c'est top


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Novembre 2012)

"La voix": C'est tout pour le moment...


----------



## esales (9 Novembre 2012)

Félicitations. Elle est vraiment bien.Le seul reproche, mais c'est très personnel, c'est l'icône. Il va falloir,que je m'y habitue, car il ne me plait guère.
Sinon l'interface est très agréable.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Novembre 2012)

Ah, les gouts et les couleurs !...
Perso je trouve que cette icône est humoristique et c'est assez appréciable dans ce monde de calculs austères !


----------



## greenYouk (28 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'envoyer en validation la nouvelle version de PopCalc. 

Celle-ci ajoute un nouveau geste multi-touch: avec un appui long, vous pouvez maintenant faire apparaitre la loupe pour déplacer le curseur et éditer n'importer quel nombre.






Elle devrait être disponible dans une semaine si tout va bien.


----------



## greenYouk (11 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

PopCalc vient d'être mis à jour :
- Design plus sobre
- Nouveau geste multitouch : un balayage horizontal pour supprimer une ligne de calcul
- Diverses petites améliorations de l'interface

Comment, vous ne connaissez pas encore PopCalc? Re-apprenez aujourd'hui comment faire une addition avec cette video de demo.

PopCalc calculatrice est dispo sur iTunes

Par contre, l'icone ne change pas


----------

